# Still waiting for my membership!



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Joined some while back and still waiting for my membership details etc to come through!

Any ideas when?

Dale


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Dale,

Can take up to 6 weeks, but usually a bit quicker. Lou ,the membership secretary, is working in Budapest at the moment so things may take a little longer to catch up.

It will be worth the wait :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Your new membership card had to be ordered. That should arrive this weekend (hopefully!!). Lou is still getting herself organised in Budapest. This shall be sorted within the next few weeks, but I expect your membership should be sent NO LATER than a week on Saturday.

Apologies for the delay in sending the pack out, but we have changed the membership cards and the process takes just a little longer now. :? especially as Lou spends most of her time abroad.

As I said (for anyone else) we're hopeful that the situation (process) should start to speed up shortly, but if anyone wants an update, please email [email protected] for an update


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

No probs, it took me long enough to join


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> No probs, it took me long enough to join


 :lol:

I might show you a couple of pages of absoluTTe if you ask nicely


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Old edition or the new one just out... :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Probably the new one - I generous like that :lol:


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

thebears said:


> Joined some while back and still waiting for my membership details etc to come through!
> 
> Any ideas when?
> 
> Dale


Ditto - but prob. not 6 weeks yet, so will be patient!


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

JohnDonovan said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > Joined some while back and still waiting for my membership details etc to come through!
> ...


Good man :wink:


----------

